# pop up stating driver manager stopped working



## grandmacoffee (May 22, 2013)

several times a pop up states my driver manager has stopped working... i am not a computer person and know nothing about computers... i need to know what this means and a step by step easy (step by step) way to find out what is wrong and how if possible to fix it. In non-computer talk... in regular language... this has been happening for several weeks now and i am starting to worry... i tried to look on line but the words they use are way over my head and i have no idea what they are saying or even the instructions are of no use since i have no idea what the steps are

thanks
grandma coffee


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF we need more info on the make and model of your computer then we can have a look at what is installed and what is using a driver manager,usually it is connected with the graphics\ video but not always so the info I asked for might help us help you.
and this will help you with the names and terms used for things Glossary - Computer Terminology Explained | DigitalMind Computers | London, UK useful for the future.


----------

